# Assign an Animal for each Type



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

*4w3* - Crow











*4w5* - Cardinal


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

*9w8


*










*9w1*









*
6w5*












*
1w9


*


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

What? Why is 4w3 crow and 4w5 cardinal?


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

1w2 - Honey Badger!









1w9 - Ox


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

spectralsparrow said:


> What? Why is 4w3 crow and 4w5 cardinal?


The crow looks refined and elite, while the cardinal looks eccentric and has more of a withdrawn presence. I based it more on their physical appearance rather than behavior.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

2w1 










2w3 - Lovebird or Canary


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

..messsed up.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

*sexual 3w4


*


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

3w2








or














3w4


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

5w4 - Raven









5w6 -


----------



## Unforeseen Challenges (Nov 12, 2012)

9w1


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

6w5 









or










6w7


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

9w1 - Gazelle










9w8


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

*3w2



*










*3w4*


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

cudibloop said:


> *4w3* - Crow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would switch these.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

8w7:









8w9: (stereotypical I know )









7w8: (The Cheetah)









7w6:


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Type 2:









9w1:









6w5:


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Actually I'm not confident about what I had before for 9w8... I took it down. :frustrating:

I'll go with this for 9w8:


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

9 equals panda. 

9w8 is giant panda. 

9w1 red panda. 

Photo's to come


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

7w6


----------

